# Non-Piranha POTM - January



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








Flowerhorn/trimac

Option 2








Jack dempsey

Option 3








_Enoplometopus daumi_ - Reef Lobster

Option 4








_Amphilophus citrinellum_ - Red Devil (eL Diablo)

Option 5








Male convict and fry

Option 6








Bufo americanus

Option 7








_Osteoglossum bichirrhosum_ - Silver Arowana


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh man that Dempsey was in the bag for me until that gravel ruined the entire pick

well Aro or RD now


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pics wont work for me. only 5 pics are coming in. i wanted to see
all of the different fishys


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> pics wont work for me. only 5 pics are coming in. i wanted to see
> all of the different fishys


i talked innes into working out a deal where the pics would f*ck up on sweet lu's computer, thereby disabling his ability to see the pics, lolololool

The midas is the sh*t


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that arro pic is perfect.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> f*ck up on sweet lu's computer,thereby disabling his ability to see the pics, lolololool


 sorry man but you f*cking my computer has nothing to do with the pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

liar... in 2 hours your monitor will spontaneously detonate


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> liar... in 2 hours your monitor will spontaneously detonate


 because you fucked it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im serious


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that reef lobster is nice


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I love that aro pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > pics wont work for me. only 5 pics are coming in. i wanted to see
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Aro pic is cool but the midas is absolutely stunning!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

OUTSTANDING midas.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Clay said:


> OUTSTANDING midas.


 midas?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > OUTSTANDING midas.
> ...


 the fish is labeled as A. citrinellum, or midas
A. labiatus is the Red Devil's classification


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Clay said:
> ...


 lol OK, hehehehe sorry I missed that, I was handed this scientific name & common name


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 the fish's personal name is El Diablo, though that doesn't involve the otherwise-obvious correlation to the fish's scientific classification


----------

